# FOUND SAFE-Very Sad Rescue Run.....lost dog!



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I help drive rescue runs 2 or 3 weekends a month. Today I was on a transport for 7 dogs. Upon returning home, I got a message that one pup slipped her harness, and ran off. If anyone in the Newington, VA area can check craigslist for a 30lb. girl who is about 6 months old. I am praying that she is found safe. My friend was her Foster Mom, and she is beyond consolable.


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

I'll be thinking of this pup and hoping she is found.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

One of our precious passengers, Kia, escaped from transport today, Sun. 5/5 around 4-4:30 pm, at the transfer stop in Newington, VA. This is at I-95, exit 166A, Fairfax County Road - into the woods behind Wendy's at 8101 Loisdale Rd. I have asked for a full body pic of her so I can make flyers to be posted in the vicinity. In the meantime, if anyone can help search for her today before dark, please contact JOE BOND, 703-398-9217, who is leading the search effort.


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

Oh, no  Lots of hopeful thoughts she is found in record time.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

So hope this little sweetheart is found quickly. Sending thoughts and prayers.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear this, hope this girl is found.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*Golden Mum*

You might want to check this FB site for Lost/Found dogs VA and add her to the site if she's not already on there. 

https://www.facebook.com/LostFoundDogs.VA


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Praying*

Praying she is found safe and sound!!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Thank You CM, she has been listed there!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I hope she is found safe.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

Hope she is found - I shared the link.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

She was sighted today, but was afraid and ran. I hope she can trust someone and go to them.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Poor girl, she's got to be so scared and is probably very tired and hungry.

Will keep her in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm so glad she was spotted. Poor sweetie


----------



## Kayla (Apr 28, 2013)

Praying


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Praying this little girl is found. 

GoldenMom, sent you a pm


----------



## ShadowGolden (Sep 4, 2012)

Saw this today...

SPOTTED: Black/Brown Small Dog

Could this be her? 



> On my way into work today I saw and attempted get him/her off the road.....
> 
> Smallish (20 pound) black and brown dog. Probably still a puppy? Mostly black with dark brown markings. On the parkway inbetween Telegraph and 95 interchange. If you are looking fo this cutie...look there! I will try looking for it again when I leave the office around mid day.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

ShadowGolden said:


> Saw this today...
> 
> SPOTTED: Black/Brown Small Dog
> 
> Could this be her?


Is this near exit 166 on I95? She has been spotted several times, but won't come to anyone. Has eluded baited traps, foster mom is driving up there after work tomorrow to see if she'll come to her. Praying she is found safe.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

ShadowGolden said:


> Saw this today...
> 
> SPOTTED: Black/Brown Small Dog
> 
> Could this be her?


Yes, I sent the lister of the ad her pics, it is her. Praying she is safely caught. Come Home Kia!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I keep checking and hoping each day you are going to post that she has been found, is safe, and alright. 

Continued prayers for this little girl.


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

I keep checking too hoping for good news. She must be so scared and hungry.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Kia's foster mom is driving five hours up there today after work. She is taking her other foster, as they were buddies. Hope that seeing, and smelling her family will get her to come. Poor girl has been on her own since Sunday. Praying she is safely caught.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Praying*

Praying that she is found!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

No luck, she is still being spotted, but will not come and the baited traps haven't worked. Praying Kia is safely caught.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Continued prayers for Kia.


----------



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

oh no! poor thing. i hope she is captured soon. 
bumping up***


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

That was my biggest fear when my Caue was being transported to me. Hope he is found safe and soon.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

WONDERFUL NEWS! Miss Kia was captured today after a week and a half of living on her own in a busy DC neighborhood. SO RELIEVED! Thank you all for your prayers, they worked!!!!


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

FANTASTIC!!!!! I'm so happy to see this!


----------



## Davidrob2 (Dec 10, 2012)

How wonderful! I love happy endings.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

I am so very glad, I feared the worst, so happy.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

So glad to hear she was found safe, an angel was watching over her.


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

So glad this has ended happily - great news!!


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

GoldenMum said:


> WONDERFUL NEWS! Miss Kia was captured today after a week and a half of living on her own in a busy DC neighborhood. SO RELIEVED! Thank you all for your prayers, they worked!!!!


That's great news!


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

GoldenMum said:


> WONDERFUL NEWS! Miss Kia was captured today after a week and a half of living on her own in a busy DC neighborhood. SO RELIEVED! Thank you all for your prayers, they worked!!!!


 
Thank God! Literally. I've been so worried about this pup and I am thrilled she has been found. Terrific news!


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

So glad to hear she was recovered safely. The transfers are the most stressful part of transports for me--I usually double leash those dogs with harnesses as I'm fearful they'll back out of it. Will she go on to her scheduled home or back to your friend who fostered her?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Thank God*

Thank God she was found safe and sound! Her foster mom must feel so relieved!!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Kia is home tonight, safe with her foster Mom, I wouldn't be surprised if she becomes a failed foster. Welcome home Kia!


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

So glad for Kia and her foster mom that the sweet girlie let herself be caught.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

Just catching up on this post and I am so happy Kia is safe and sound. Maybe she is meant to be with her foster Mom.


----------

